# My Biggest Peacock Bass



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A buddy and I decided to hit up a spot this morning before we got to work on his boat.
So we grabbed our fly rods and met up with another friend.

We pulled up at a spot we usually fish and didn't see any action, so I said screw it and started walking the bank.
As I'm walking the back I see this peacock eating off the bottom. 
Looked like it was tailing in deep water.
I get a cast in and it didn't even notice the fly.
As it's swimming along the ledge I begin to follow it and made a few cast.
It finally swiped at the fly once but missed, so I knew it was on.
Next cast was right on the money and sure enough it ate it right up.
This fish made me walk up and down the bank back and forth for a few minutes.
I was using my 5wt so I couldn't turn the fish if I tried. 
It went down deep, came back up for a few jumps.
A friend that was working the bank about 100 yards away spotted the fight so he walked over and I told him to get my phone and get some pics just in case it would break me off.
Then I realized my iPhone takes relatively awesome video footage for a cell phone.
So I told him to switch it over to video.
He got the last few seconds of the long battle.

It was definitely the biggest peacock bass I have ever caught.
My buddy estimated it at around 6-7 lbs.
The fish was really fat with a lot of girth on it.
The biggest I had caught before was 4lbs on the scale, and it was no where near as fat as this one.
I left my scale once at a local park to never be seen again.  

I went on to get two more peas biggest being about a pound. 
I'm sure I could have had a banner day if I fished the whole day, but we had work to do.
So we were off to work on the boat.


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice P. I love to fly fish for Ps from the shore too. Had this spot in Kendall that was packed but now they have a security guard that kicks you out.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nice P. I love to fly fish for Ps from the shore too. Had this spot in Kendall that was packed but now they have a security guard that kicks you out.


Sucks, hit me up sometime if you want to go chase some peas from land.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

wow that is a nice pea  congrats bro [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That is a beauty, especially on a 5wt.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice!!! Catch them on those peacock clousers?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nice!!! Catch them on those peacock clousers?



Sure did.
I've been using nothing but those for the peas and they're starting to work great.

I'm going to need more soon, but this time just a little few adjustments I think will make them better.

Slightly shorter, and heavier.

The eyes broke off the last two flies very easily.

Today I used a new one and caught three peas that were about 6 inches and one of the eyes broke off.

Shortly after that,I got to another spot and I ended up getting the fly stuck on a tree.
While trying to get it out, my rod snapped in half.

So no more 5wt...   

I was stuck using my 8wt (which I hate).
Ended up missing a couple hook sets on tarpon and had a few others swipe the fly but not eat.

I'm going to go back now and see if I have better luck.
The spot was stacked with tarpon everywhere.
I'll probably try a slightly larger fly for the tarpon too.
The fly they liked, the tip of the hook was bent and rounded down so that's probably why the hook didn't stick on either. 
I had noticed the hook was messed up before getting to the spot but I was too lazy to change it. 
Too bad cause the really liked that fly.
After missing a couple, I decided to change flies and the one I put on got almost no attention from the poons.
Only one more mouthed it and let go instantly.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow-zer! That is one big P! 
Congrats. Sorry to hear about the 5wt. I am with you on that, the 5wt has been the "go to" rod for me for a while now. It has been very versitile in all kinds of places. I started out fly fishing with the Orvis 8wt cuz that was all I had, but it sure took a lot of the fun out of the fight in the fresh water!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Today I used a new one and caught three peas that were about 6 inches and one of the eyes broke off.


Hmmm. Wonder whats up with that. Never had eyes break off a fly. If you want shorter and heavier I have a few ideas. Also if those beadchain eyes keep breaking I would just use a different eye. Maybe a mini lead eye. Heavier and in one piece.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Today I used a new one and caught three peas that were about 6 inches and one of the eyes broke off.
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Wonder whats up with that. Never had eyes break off a fly. If you want shorter and heavier I have a few ideas. Also if those beadchain eyes keep breaking I would just use a different eye. Maybe a mini lead eye. Heavier and in one piece.



The last two of the flies that I used, one eye fell off each.
The first one was on the massive beast above, so I figured it was just manhandled.
After the second one I was a bit puzzled.
Lead eyes should do the trick.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice work.. Next time your up fishing in MY HOOD lol hit me up and ill meet up with you! 

Alonzo


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nice work.. Next time your up fishing in MY HOOD lol hit me up and ill meet up with you!
> 
> Alonzo



You're never home!

You're always in 'mingo or islamorada...lol 

I'll hit you up though.

I put my 5wt reel on my old 8wt rod and it's casting a mile....lol


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's incredible man, good job!! 

I know you mentioned video in your report, but I don't see a link. I'd love to see it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> That's incredible man, good job!!
> 
> I know you mentioned video in your report, but I don't see a link. I'd love to see it.



It's really short, and the fish is really tired, but I'll put it up anyway.

He got the last few seconds of the fight.
It's going to make the fish look like a wimp! lol

I had to revive the fish for a while before it swam off on it's own.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I would really like to film one day fishing for them on the lake.

Alonzo (gettingitdone) lives on the lake system.
It would be great to go out on his jon boat one day and film it from cast to hook up and boating.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Let me know!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Let me know!




Let me know when Louie gets that trolling motor for it.
I'm definitely down!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Freakin' youtube erased the song I had on the video, so I had to audioswap.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FADMYodFNHo


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

On another note, I FINALLYYYYYYY got my first tarpon.
After YEARS of trying!!
And, it was on fly!

I couldn't manage to get a picture of it, otherwise it would have it's own thread.

It was on one of Aarons flies.
It was a white and red fly with two white feathers sticking out the back.


I got the fish to the bank.
The edge of the canal is about 3 feet elevated from the water.
I sat on the ledge and held the leader in my left hand, and lipped the fish in my right hand.
As I pulled it up the fish shook and I let go of it.
When it fell back down, my loop to loop connection from my tippet to leader snapped.
Off went the tarpon back into the depths. 
It wasn't a big fish, but still a tarpon!
It was about 20" in length. lol

I have been wanting to catch one since the early 90s, and I'm only 25. 
That thing about the land to jump ratio being 1:10 for me has been wrong.

I have lost so many tarpon in the past couple years that it's incredible.
I finally realized why and was finally able to make the adjustment.


It's been a rather exciting few days.
I got my first Bonefish on Saturday, largest peacock on Sunday, and now first tarpon.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

holy crap dude! I'm dying to bring my flyrod and head to maimi to catch some peacock but damn I don't know where the place for me to start! ;D

GOOD JOB! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> holy crap dude!  I'm dying to bring my flyrod and head to maimi to catch some peacock but damn I don't know where the place for me to start! ;D
> 
> GOOD JOB! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]



Let me know man. 
I'll take you to a few spots, or I can tell you where to fish if you bring your 'noe.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the video.  That's awesome you finally got a tarpon! [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------

